# GCOC - Outboard Tournament



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Anyone fishing the Outboard only tournament this weekend in Orange Beach?

http://www.orangebeachmarina.com/gcoc/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Hyer Standards is in!!! looks like its going to be a tough weekend of fishing


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Gave it some serious thought, but with blue water having moved out and reports of MS river trash all over the place we are going to pass and hope water cleans up before MBGFC Jr. Angler on 7/4

Good luck

MScontender


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

we're in.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

water conditions are keeping us out of this one , i know some boats heading out alot farther than our range and striking out big time, We will being playing cheerleaders on this one. Maybe the pbgfa international, this fishing might pick up.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

change of plans..got our initial roffers .WE ARE OUT!!!!!! THERE IS NOOOOO BLUE WATER


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Can we say repeat from last years water clarity again i thought we might get lucky earlier around may early june but i was WRONG . Good thing for bottom bumping .

TIM


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

feel free to pm me with some of your bottom bumping numbers recess. from your pics, you look like you have some incredible spots:angel:bowdown


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of you are obviously *<U>not</U>*viewing the same pay sites and other reports that I am. There is currentlyblue/green water just east of the Nipple at the Spur and all over Squiggles. There is a large BLUE push south of the Spur. While the rigs to the west don't look good at this time, alot can change in 4 days. Regardless, there is without a doubt fishable water within a 45 mile run of Orange Beach. This water pattern is completely normal and expected for this time of the year. The fishing will be good to the east, I have reports of several billfish being released between the Nipple and Squiggles just yesterday.

I have been on boats in the last 3 years that have tagged 3 blues over250 pounds in *<U>green</U>* water at the Nipple/Elbow. Water color really doesn't mean all that much, it is definetily helpul and funner to fish but meatfish/billfish are always in areas with ample underwater structure (Nipple, Elbow, Spur, etc.) no matter what the water color is. This is common knowledge that can't be argued. I don't understand how some people continue to loose site of this fact.

Team Stallion is in and is just glad to have an outboard only tournament to fish in. :hotsun


----------



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, we're still fishing it too. The water is blue /green from the nipple to the spur, or at least that's what Roff's says.

It's gonna be a good tournament. If you billfish regularly, and you have a smaller outboard vessel, then you should 

fish this tournament.


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

Before you naysayers start checking out, ask yourself these questions...
<LI>How many times a year does an affordable, fun, small boat billfish tournament come around per year?</LI><LI>Howoftendoes theforecast call for1-3 footers on the exact day of a small boat tournament? </LI><LI>How manyopportunitiesare thereto win one of these tournaments with a wahoo or tuna if no billfish are tagged?</LI>

I've seenand read the reports and there are a couple of fine looking spots in range. If you decide not to fish, you seriously need to consider visiting your local probate office and having your driver's license amended to read- Sex: Not quite sure.

Now sprinkle some 13-13-13 in your pants andgrow a set.

Team Red Rocket is in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHA!! That was awesome. There is plenty of fishable water out there and I recieved some very promising reports from reputable people yesterday so I'm ready. 

I'm not quite sure of what online sat. imaging service ya'll are using cause the 2 I use show plenty of fishable water.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

ROPES :clap:bowdown

Amen!! That is what I wanted to say in my earlier post, you took the words right out of my mouth!!! Next time I will not beat around the bush.....

Now we just have to get cliffk and mscontendor back in the tournament so we can win their money!! 

Reports are lookinggood and there is plenty offishable water. See you at captain's meeting.

:usaflag


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Stallion (6/17/2009)*
> 
> Now we just have to get cliffk and mscontendor back in the tournament so we can win their money!!
> 
> :usaflag




easy there cowboy. you dont want us in this rodeo of yours. i am getting another roff's tomorrow that will be the deciding factor. so far, we are 60/40 no to yes. there is still a glimmer of hope for you that we wont enter and take your money. :moon


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

All in good fun cliffk, don't take it the wrong way. 

That Palmetto is a fine ride, you got plenty of range? 

Hope to see you there. :clap


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i was also kidding. what calcuttas you guys thinking about getting in? half of the tournaments i have fished, you can win more in the 100 and 250 rather than the 500 due to number of entries. but the verdict is still out. let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are thinking along the same lines as you, we're going wherever the money is. I just called OB Marina and they will have an updated calcutta display available at the captain's meeting so thatparticipants can determine where other participants are putting money. We are just going to wait and see regarding the calcutta.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Stallion (6/16/2009)*Some of you are obviously *<U>not</U>*viewing the same pay sites and other reports that I am. There is currentlyblue/green water just east of the Nipple at the Spur and all over Squiggles. There is a large BLUE push south of the Spur. While the rigs to the west don't look good at this time, alot can change in 4 days. Regardless, there is without a doubt fishable water within a 45 mile run of Orange Beach. This water pattern is completely normal and expected for this time of the year. The fishing will be good to the east, I have reports of several billfish being released between the Nipple and Squiggles just yesterday.
> 
> I have been on boats in the last 3 years that have tagged 3 blues over250 pounds in *<U>green</U>* water at the Nipple/Elbow. Water color really doesn't mean all that much, it is definetily helpul and funner to fish but meatfish/billfish are always in areas with ample underwater structure (Nipple, Elbow, Spur, etc.) no matter what the water color is. This is common knowledge that can't be argued. I don't understand how some people continue to loose site of this fact.
> 
> Team Stallion is in and is just glad to have an outboard only tournament to fish in. :hotsun




I would love to know what pay sites you are looking at.............cause the one's I use don't show any of that. And yes, you occasionally will have some stragglers in green water, but for the most part its a waste of time. Ask all the boats that went WAY out this weekend and found a lot of that green water. A few dolphin caught, one sailfish and one blue marlin yesterday. Good luck where ever you go, hope you find some fishable water.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Roffs and Hiltons. Just got today's update and the blue/green water is still just east of nipple, all the way southto Spur and extending to the Squiggles. The relatively large blended bluefinger is still just south of the Spur in the Canyon, been there for going on 3 days now. 

Again, no matter what the water color is in areas such as Nipple, Elbow, 131 hole, and Spur, there will be fish.Thispointhas been proven time after time over the years. Underwater bottom terrain = bait, meatfish, pelagics......... 

I agree with you on the rigs to the west, when the water isn't good, it's a waste of time.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

This is what i see on all three websites , but what you say is true there are good fish being caught ever day but we are not rich men by any means and 2,000 is not reasonable for us on a forcast of water and current fishing we have done every log, barrel, and weedline for the last 3 weeks for us have been barren and i mean barren with no fish but i have heard of some "ok" reports , i Guess i just have to grow a set of balls like someone said. Good luck to all that are fishing whether in the tournament or not. can't wait to see the results i hope yall slay them.

TIM


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

To those who do not fish:Saturday morning, asyou head over to pick upyour wife's McCafe', the morning sun will beglaring throughyourwindshield. Right about the time you reach for your sunglasses, you'll sensethat gut feeling of regret.About the timeyour baggingthe last bit of lawn clippings, the rest of us will beplug tuggin up anddowna rip, spilling 30% of our bud lights while yelling normal conversation over Waylon blasting on the radio. Maybe if your lucky, the WE channel willaire some Golden Girls rerunsSaturdaynightto keep you from thinking aboutallof us weighing in and telling stories.

We'll be on 72 if you need us.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Ropes (6/18/2009)*To those who do not fish:Saturday morning, asyou head over to pick upyour wife's McCafe', the morning sun will beglaring throughyourwindshield. Right about the time you reach for your sunglasses, you'll sensethat gut feeling of regret.About the timeyour baggingthe last bit of lawn clippings, the rest of us will beplug tuggin up anddowna rip, spilling 30% of our bud lights while yelling normal conversation over Waylon blasting on the radio. Maybe if your lucky, the WE channel willaire some Golden Girls rerunsSaturdaynightto keep you from thinking aboutallof us weighing in and telling stories.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be on 72 if you need us.




:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Recess..........thats exactly what mine shows. blended blue/green sse of squiggles and that is the closest..........just wanted to make sure hiltons didnt give me some bogas site and Stallion the real one. Good luck boys


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Picture perfect weather w/ seas now forecast 1' or less and 24hrs w/ group of old friends and cold beer. My boat might not catchaweed, but if there's a calcutta for fun we'regoing to win.

You go ahead and let your computer tell you it's going to suck.:moon


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Caspr21 and Recess (and all other non believers):

Guide to interpreting the 2 primaryresources Gulf Coast fishermanhave available to determine offshore conditions:

Hilton's is primarily good for altimetry (showing up and down wellings). Hilton's is not the most accurate source on water color due tho the complexity of the colormap (as shown above in your earlier post) and having to determine the difference in the color legend provided. It is nearly impossible. Don't get me wrong, Hilton's is a great tool - but it has its strengths and weaknesses and determining true water color is its major weakness.

ROFFS, on the other hand, is the only sourceprofessionalsuse for determining true water color. It is clearly labeled (no pulling out a color spectrum to decide what a certain shade of blue/green means) and it superimposes water color/currents/temperature/ripsover the notable areaswe all fish in the Gulf.

You have to use the 2 tools in conjunction with one another, not individually. Most if not all professional crews use this method, that is where I learned it from some time ago. These crews fish for a living and know alot more than you and I, period.......

Caspr21 -Learn how to use the tools available before you insinuate that I am lying. You might need to subscribe to Roffs. :moon

Again, Roffs has the same conditions as I reported yesterday. The is blue/green water in close east of Nipple, to Spur and over to the Squiggles

As Ropes has noted, enjoy being bossed around the house on Saturday by your significant otherwhen the rest of us are enjoying cold beer and calm seas.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

One more thing:

Roffs updates every day. Hilton's does not - ask anyone that subscribes to it. 

Again, I am not bad talking any one service, just objectively pointed out the noted differences between the two.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Stallion (6/18/2009)*Caspr21 and Recess (and all other non believers):
> 
> Guide to interpreting the 2 primaryresources Gulf Coast fishermanhave available to determine offshore conditions:
> 
> ...




Seriously???? So what your telling me is that Roff's has a different sat that can see through the clouds everyday every hour, every minuteand is the only one that can give you the most current up to date real time imagery???? Come on you can't be that guy. I have used Roff's for years. And several times thrown that thing overboard because when you get out there is it NOTHING like what they posted.I hate to be the one to tell you, butunless they get a clearshot, they run a 3-7 day loop, just asall the other does. Read thesecond page that you get on the print out. I also hate to tell you, they use cholorphyll counts, currents and water temp, as do all the other sites, and then theyuse some guy sitting behind that computer screen to superimpose all this for people like you that have this imagination that Roff's is thefishing God or something. Maybe you just need to learn how to use yourHiltons andyour"otherpay sites" before you come on here blabbing your knowledge of where you know all thefish are. And most of your PROFESSIONAL crews use all of the sites. But thank you SO much for the lession in big game fishing. Ask a few people who followed Roffs last weekend and went down past the double nipple looking for the line that Roffs stated was there and pushing east up to the spur. Probably a reason they picked up and ran home during the mid day. Listen, all I stated was that there is green water, EVERYWHERE. It shows the same signs as last year, and good luck this weekend and hope you find some fishable water. :moon


----------



## Reelentless (Oct 2, 2007)

Just like caspr said, I'll take true reports over a Roff's anytime. Keep on ordering those Roffers reports andeventually you will get fed up with them.In the past we havechased those supposed blue/blue-green pushes only to never find them. Dont get me wrong, they havebeen useful at other times, but they are not the only source for fishing. I would go down and read your blue water reports section, and see the amount of boats that were out last weekend thatdidn't do much. Good luck out there this weekend,Wes you think we could talk ole beachwacker into running us over to Mcrae?:letsdrink


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

You have your beliefs and I have mine. My reasoning has resulted in successful trips much more than it has not. It is all a crap shoot as you know. However, your response regarding what people reported last weekend is simply foolish though. You know that things can change overnight in the Gulf. What someone did last weekend or even a few days has no bearing on what a later trip will do. For all I know, those reports could be from inexperieced anglersthat have no clue what they are doing nor any business being 60 miles offshore fishingon a20 footsingle screwboat pulling zebcos with McDonald's straws as lures. 

Consider the source when you put all your faith in a report. (Remember the world was flat until Columbus proved them wrong!). Besides what reports are you talking about?4 PRPFESSIONAL crews that fished MBGFC ladies day last weekend called me with first hand reports of good action just south of the spur, at the squigglesand northeast of the double nipple. One boat had 5 shots at blue marlin over 2 days of fishing.

My crew tagged2 blues,6 whites, 1 sailfish among uncountable loads of meatfish last year on 6 offshore trips. What did you do? I have the proof to back up my comments, do you????? :moon

I can with 95% certaintly guarantee you that if you were to troll the Nipple/Elbow this weekend for 8 hours, you will have atleast one shot at a pelagic.

Now go fix yourself a Latte and prepare for yardwork on Saturday.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gump will be out there today sometime. He said he would post and update when he got out there. We are not fishing the tournament but we will be out there baby.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Stallion (6/18/2009)*You have your beliefs and I have mine. My reasoning has resulted in successful trips much more than it has not. It is all a crap shoot as you know. However, your response regarding what people reported last weekend is simply foolish though. You know that things can change overnight in the Gulf. What someone did last weekend or even a few days has no bearing on what a later trip will do. For all I know, those reports could be from inexperieced anglersthat have no clue what they are doing nor any business being 60 miles offshore fishingon a20 footsingle screwboat pulling zebcos with McDonald's straws as lures.
> 
> Consider the source when you put all your faith in a report. (Remember the world was flat until Columbus proved them wrong!). Besides what reports are you talking about?4 PRPFESSIONAL crews that fished MBGFC ladies day last weekend called me with first hand reports of good action just south of the spur, at the squigglesand northeast of the double nipple. One boat had 5 shots at blue marlin over 2 days of fishing.
> 
> ...




That swedish cheba you are smoking must be some good stuff. Congrats on your banner year last year, you get the blue water cowboy of the year award. You must have been the only boat that caught billfish last year. :bowdown:bowdown your the best, your the master, all knowing, all powerful. Come on guy...................who are you fooling? If all this water is where you say it is, and all these fish are there, why then is everyone talking about running to the rip off of south pass??? Ya know, those Professional crews?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

here is a first hand report from sunday!! there was no life no signs of life or not the first smidgen of weeds or fliers until we got southeast of the squiggles. even there it was blue green but a little cleaner. if this was a 2 day tourney it would be very fishable south of there !!for 1 day tourney it would be tough we went west to the spur we went north we went everywhere. there was actually better water and more signs of life 3 miles south of pcola pass. Hiltons was dead on!! all this being said we are fishing this weekend in Jr. angler tourney but probably work the rocks and get the kids a wahoo, king bobo etc. good luck to all fishing this weekend!! at least it will be calm seas hopefully!!


----------



## Reelentless (Oct 2, 2007)

Man Stallion you guys are on fire. I wish you guys good luck this weekend. And not only that, you know where all the billfish are as well, soit sounds like you are on your way to a big check come Sunday! Please be sure to post a report so we can load the boat and go catch them next week. Hey Wes we better get the boat ready instead of cutting grass this weekend, so when the Italian Stallion gets back we can head south!!:letsparty

:toast

Good luck to all of you guys, hope y'all have good weather andgreat fishing!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

yea wes what have you done.....loser!!:moon


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

noaa shot


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

I give up caspr.We had a lucky year last year, I am not all knowing and will probably strike out this year, who knows. The point of my post was that the way we analyze the conditions worked well last year. Depending solely on Hilton's is foolish. Please quit being so pessimistic andsarcasticto those of us who are excited about fishing this weekend. If you don't have anything nice to say, please don't say it at all. 

I hear you caught your first blue last year. Congrats! 

Hope to see you at the docks sometime soon, and I will give a report to everyone on Monday - win, lose or draw. You are all probably right, the fishing will be slow. 

:usaflag


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dugf007 (6/18/2009)*yea wes what have you done.....loser!!:moon


at least I haven't converted to an inshore guy! shouldn't you be posting in that section!:letsparty


----------



## nuttin nice (Jun 18, 2009)

stallion, what is your connection to this tournament other than as a fisherman? You've been promoting this tournament pretty hard, plus attacking people who say they aren't going to fish it because of the water quality. So whats your connection? MBGFC committee member? tournament director? in charge of marketing? work at the marina thats holding the tournament?



thanks in advance for enlightening us


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Stallion (6/18/2009)*I give up caspr.We had a lucky year last year, I am not all knowing and will probably strike out this year, who knows. The point of my post was that the way we analyze the conditions worked well last year. Depending solely on Hilton's is foolish. Please quit being so pessimistic andsarcasticto those of us who are excited about fishing this weekend. If you don't have anything nice to say, please don't say it at all.
> 
> I hear you caught your first blue last year. Congrats!
> 
> ...


and I am glad yall had a good year last year. You are one of the few boats that did. Last year was the worse I have seen the fishing in 15+ years. And no, I didnt catch my FIRST blue last year. We only tagged one blueand marlana caught it. She is mostly our angler. I have been on theend of the rod and reel many many times, and enjoy watching people catch fish more than reeling them in. I am not trying to be pessimistic about yall fishing this weekend, just trying to be a little realistic. You have been promoting this thing hard, and when the economy is tough, people wanna go enjoy fishing, not enjoy tooling around in pea green water, having king mackeralshit your ballyhoos! I hope you catch the crap out of them this weekend, and post a report. Good luck and AGAIN hope you find the blue water. It can change over night, even quicker than the pay sites can predict.:grouphug


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Amen caspr, y'all have a great weekend!! :grouphug

Nuttin nice, I am a supporter of all your mentions: MBGFC, GCOC, OBM,center consolefishing. Glad to have you as a brandnew member of PFF. It's is a great online community that causes me to be less productive at work. Thanks Chris C.

Peace out :usaflag


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (6/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dugf007 (6/18/2009)*yea wes what have you done.....loser!!:moon
> ...


i'm not fully converted, i like to think i'm bi-shore!:moon


----------



## nuttin nice (Jun 18, 2009)

happy to be here, thanks for the welcome. but your answer was very vague and skirted around my questions nicely


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dugf007 (6/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Caspr21 (6/18/2009)*
> ...




I always knew there was something funny about you. Have fun catching those speckled perch!:sick


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

did doug just admit to being bi? I thought that slap on my ass last night while playing ball was just for a job well done...now i'm wondering if he had other motives oke


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Not trying to stir the pot, more of a question. I am fairly new to offshore fishing, but have been fishing my whole life. In my couple of years of offshore fishing I have noticed that blue water is definitely the more productive water to fish, but when you are in green, blue/green water, how deep does that water actually go? How far down is the blue water? When bass fishing there are times in the year that you have to go deep for the big boys. So as Stallion has stated, if you are fishing over bottom structure, would it not be productive to slow troll live baits over structure and watch the sounder for deep bait schools and be ready to drop a livie down deep? As a bass fisherman, people who just fish along the bank are known as bank beaters, that is all they know. To catch the big fish year long you have to adapt fishing styles. So would this logic not apply to offshore fishing? When conditions are not favorable for your regular style of fishing you might have to adapt and try different methods. I might be an idiot, but you never know unless you try. 

Stallion we will see you at the Tournament, 35' Marlago (Betty-B).


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (6/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dugf007 (6/18/2009)*
> ...




lol.....go put your fingers in someones mouth


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (6/18/2009)*did doug just admit to being bi? I thought that slap on my ass last night while playing ball was just for a job well done...now i'm wondering if he had other motives oke


lol


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

*COP OUT ALERT!!! COP OUT ALERT!!!*

Small Boat Advisory Alert......

NOAA is forecasting there to be astrongpresence of WhineConnoisseurs'from Pensacola out 20nm.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got the call, Betty-B is out. Guess I will have to stay up here and fish Kentucky Lake with my McCafe' Latte, Rachel Ray magazine, Barbie fishing pole, and can of worms. Good luck to those of you fishing, wish I could be there. To those of you on the fence about fishing, look at it this way, it is an even playing field and someone has to win the thing.


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the fishing reports from the tournament this weekend. I tend to think also that the fishing is going to be poor. Good luck to all that go out.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta go with Wes on this one. best I can tell your going to have to run 90 miles easy to get good water. Not saying mahi, hoo, or a billfish cant be caught in green water, just much lower odds. I think a couple of you guys were trying to make yourself feel better by poking at those who are passing this weekend up.Best of luck to those fishing all the tournaments this weekend.Hope you catchem up and heres to hoping blue water creepscloser2 weekends from now. Can't wait for the reports. By the way, its fathers day weekendand there won't beno working in theyard or honey do's around here. Time to drive a titleist:usaflag


----------

